# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  نظافت منزل و راه های آن

## eurus1

از آن‌جا که ما ایرانی‌ها توجه خاصی به امر نظافت منزل داریم و خانم‌های خانه‌دار ایرانی وقت زیادی را صرف نظافت می‌کنند، آشنایی با روش‌های نظافت سریع باعث می شود تا در کوتاه‌ترین زمان ممکن بهترین نتیجه را بگیرند. باید در نظر داشت هنگام نظافت منزل یا خانه‌تکانی عید می توان با استفاده از تکنیک‌های ساده، نظافت منزل را سریع‌تر تمام کرد و وقت و انرژی کمتری صرف کرد.

*وسایل نظافت را کنار هم بگذارید*

اگر می‌خواهید نظافت منزل را سریع انجام دهید باید تمام ابزار شستشو را کنار هم داشته باشید. وقت صرف کردن برای پیدا کردن وسایل نظافت  همه‌ی آدم را بی انگیزه می‌کند و کار را به‌جایی می‌رساند که قید نظافت را بزنند. برای پیشگیری، در قسمت‌های مختلف خانه فضاهایی برای قرار دادن وسایل نظافت منزل در نظر بگیرید و همه‌ی وسایل لازم را در آن فضاها بگذارید. به این ترتیب، وسایل نظافت منزل همیشه در دسترس خواهند بود.

*موسیقی بگذارید*

گوش کردن به موسیقی می‌تواندسرعت شما را در  نظافت خانه  بیشتر کند، مخصوصا اگر گلچینی از آهنگ‌های پرانرژی برای خود تهیه کرده باشید. با بلند کردن صدای موسیقی‌های تند می‌توانید انرژی بگیرید و  سریع‌تر و با ریتم منظمی نظافت را انجام دهید.
*با سخت‌ترین فضاها شروع کنید*

همیشه سعی کنید قسمت‌های سخت کار را اول انجام دهید. اتاق‌ها و فضاهایی که معمولا برای آخر می‌گذارید، بهترین جا برای شروع نظافت منزل یا ساختمانهستند. اگر فضاهایی که با نظافت‌شان مشکل دارید را برای آخر کار بگذارید، فقط کارتان را سخت‌تر کرده‌اید. ولی وقتی آن‌ها را اول شروع کنید تازه می‌فهمید که چقدر بی‌دلیل در نظافت آن‌ها تعلل می‌کردید. به‌علاوه، به این شکل حس خوبی هم نسبت به خودتان پیدا می‌کنید و کار برای‌تان راحت‌تر می‌شود.

*از روی علاقه به شستن، نظافت نکنید*

ممکن است یادآوری این نکته خنده‌دار به نظر برسد، اما وقت خود را با نظافت قسمت‌هایی که نیازی به نظافت ندارند هدر ندهید. اگر یخچال را هفته‌ی قبل شسته‌اید و الان یک لکه‌ هم روی آن پیدا نمی‌شود، بهتر است به خود زحمت ندهید و دوباره آن را تمیز نکنید. اگر خیلی کم از توالت حیاط استفاده می‌کنید، لازم نیست آن را به اندازه‌ی توالت اصلی خانه نظافت کنید. خیلی‌ها صرفا به‌خاطر این‌که طبق برنامه‌ی نظافت عمل کرده‌ باشند، اتاق‌ها و وسایلی را نظافت می‌کنند که نیازی به نظافت ندارند یا سریع می‌توان از آن‌ها گذشت و به کارهای اصلی پرداخت. فقط جاهایی که کثیف هستند را نظافت کنید و باقی قسمت‌ها را کاری نداشته باشید.

*نظافت را در مسیر خود انجام دهید*

وقتی بی‌نظمی و شلختگی می‌بینید، دست به کار شوید و در لحظه و در طول مسیر حرکت تان آن مورد را برطرف کنید. نکته این‌جاست که حتما نباید در روز معینی نظافت کنید. وقتی جایی نامرتب و کثیف شده است، می‌توانید تمیز و مرتبش کنید. با این کار از به‌وجود آمدن لکه‌ها و کثیفی‌هایی که با گذشت زمان سفت و سخت‌تر می‌شوند نیز اجتناب می‌کنید.
*از پاک‌کننده‌ها زیادی استفاده نکنید*

بعضی‌ها فکر می‌کنند هرچه بیشتر از پاک‌کننده‌ها و مواد شوینده استفاده کنند خانه‌ی‌شان تمیزتر می‌شود، اما انجام این کار نتیجه‌ی عکس می‌دهد. استفاده‌ی بیش از اندازه از مواد شوینده می‌تواند به سطوح وسایل منزل آسیب بزند، به‌علاوه این‌که مواد شوینده از خود باقیمانده‌هایی به‌جای می گذارند که مثل جذب‌کننده‌ی آلودگی و گرد و غبار عمل می‌کنند. برای پیشگیری از به‌جود آمدن این مشکلات بهتر است کمتر یا به اندازه‌ی کافی از مواد شوینده استفاده کنید.

*از بالا به پایین*

یکی از بهترین قوانین نظافت سریع این است که نظافت هرجایی مانند دیوار را از بالا به پایین انجام دهید. با این کار پس از شره کردن آب به پایین مجبور نخواهید بود دوباره آن را نظافت کنید و اگر گرد و خاک روی قسمت‌های پایینی بنشیند مجبور به دوباره‌کاری نخواهید شد.

از خشک به مرطوب

همیشه اول نظافت خشک را با گردگیری، پاک کردن و غیره شروع کنید و نظافت مرطوب که شامل کشیدن دستمال خیس و استفاده از شوینده‌ها می‌شود را بعد از آن انجام دهید. هرچه  بیشتر از دستمال خشک برای نظافت استفاده کنید، رد کمتری از خود به‌جای می‌گذارید و گرد و خاک یا حتی لکه‌های احتمالی را پخش نمی‌کنید.

----------

